# Fiat Ducato captains chair seat covers - any recommendations?



## Moped (Sep 25, 2020)

We have recently changed our motorhome and it now has pale grey upholstery.  We formerly had dark grey seating.

As such we are considering seat covers for the rotating seats which have the armrests. 

I have searched the forum and topics on this go back several years.

Just wondering if anybody has purchased seat covers recently or have any recommendations.

What we don’t want are seat covers that malt like cats and dogs, just a pair that are good fit and easily cleaned in a washing machine.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Sep 25, 2020)

I have a 2019 Pilote c class, Ducato base vehicle and from new have had cheapo covers on the rotary seats.
I have just ordered a set of covers from Titan Covers, delivery due today. I have these heavy duty covers on my VW Up and they are excellent.
My concern was are my motorhome seats original Ducato modified by Pilote onto a swivel base and would they fit. Spoke to Titan Covers who said not a problem as being a stock item I could return the covers if they don’t fit.
 Will post photo‘s when they arrive today and I fit them.








						Fiat Ducato 2006 - Onwards Van Seat Covers
					

Extremely Tough, Hardwearing, Waterproof Covers to Protect your Fiat Ducato Van Seats. British Made.




					www.titancovers.co.uk


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 25, 2020)

Bought black ones in asda ,do the job.


----------



## izwozral (Sep 25, 2020)

This company is very good for perfect fit upholstery and foam replacement, not the cheapest but you really do get what you pay for with this company. Not loose fit, they are proper Caravan/ Motorhome upholsterers.

Price guide when you click on the red FAQ's link.






						Static, Tourer Caravans and Motorhome Upholstery Specialists
					

Number one in caravan and motorhome upholstery and soft furnishings. With over 25 years experience we know you can't find better in the trade! Call us now!.



					www.a1caravanupholstery.co.uk


----------



## jacquigem (Sep 25, 2020)

We used these recently 


*A1 Trimmers*
5.0 (16 Ratings) | Write a review
Unit 2 Brears Farm Nursery, Kellingley Rd, Knottingley, WF11 8DL Directions
Tel01977 607976







Great job at a competitive price . might be worth seeing if they do covers which will be made to measure to your specification.


----------



## Moped (Sep 25, 2020)

I have had a look at the ideas so far. Useful ideas if you require complete reupholstery or wipe clean material.

Just to add I am looking for loose fit removable covers for the cab seats only of a washing machine washable fabric material that would be suitable lounge or dinette use, as well as driving of course!

These would be a permanent fit except when removed for washing.


----------



## highlandron (Sep 25, 2020)

We used https://www.motorhomeseatcovers.co.uk/ for our front seats in the Pug, I believe they do quite a range.  We have Kashmir, not noticed any molting and pretty pleased with the result.  Don't match our furry dice though unfortunately


----------



## Moped (Sep 25, 2020)

highlandron said:


> We used https://www.motorhomeseatcovers.co.uk/ for our front seats in the Pug, I believe they do quite a range.  We have Kashmir, not noticed any molting and pretty pleased with the result.  Don't match our furry dice though unfortunately


They look just the job and they do matching armrest covers as well. Cheers!


----------



## witzend (Sep 25, 2020)

I've been using these for years machine washable + hard wearing 2 years ago trying a new supplier we thought try a pair for the car as they where cheaper  when they came we where happy with them so before ordering for the van I tried one on the van perfect fit and £13 cheaper (we don't use the arm rests on van)








						Ford Fiesta (2008-13) Panther Grey Faux Fur Car Seat Covers - 2 x Fronts  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Ford Fiesta (2008-13) Panther Grey Faux Fur Car Seat Covers - 2 x Fronts at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



					www.ebay.co.uk
				











						FIAT DUCATO LUXURY MOTORHOME SEAT COVERS -DIAMOND GREY FAUX FUR PAIR  | eBay
					

Made from heavy duty, stretchable fur. Also they are fully machine washable. Contains 2 x Front seat covers. They will fit over the head rest and fully cover both the front and back of the seat. The covers are made from stretch fabric and are elasticated to fit snugly over the seat.



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## mjvw (Sep 26, 2020)

@Moped 

https://www.motorhomeseatcovers.co.uk/ get my vote bought some for my t4 captain seats the seats had been given extra padding on the arm rests when the Holdsworth was built, need to remove some of the padding on the arms lovely grey and black covers made all the difference it was a pleasure removing the old 90's floral covers. 
And what a difference it made great cheapish face lift


----------

